# Martin License Plates.......



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

Sweeeeet!!!


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Joel......... Always nice to receive compliments from the king of cooool.....:darkbeer:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I can do custom plates also. If you want something on a plate, we'll get it on a plate (without violating copyright laws of course....:wink. Same price to your door......


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*totally cool .....*

gotta get me both of those 

PintoJK


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Those are really cool.......I'd love to have one but would get me pulled over and a ticket handed to me if I did. :sad:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Huntin4Elk said:


> Those are really cool.......I'd love to have one but would get me pulled over and a ticket handed to me if I did. :sad:



Dosn't mean you can't put it in your rear window behind your seat...you can't see it, but the everyone behind you can.:wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Huntin4Elk said:


> Those are really cool.......I'd love to have one but would get me pulled over and a ticket handed to me if I did. :sad:


Then you should refer to this thread.......

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=527910


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Huntin4Elk said:


> Those are really cool.......I'd love to have one but would get me pulled over and a ticket handed to me if I did. :sad:


 

WHY


Just add it to the bottom of your license plate and no foul and no laws broken. O K DOKIE.:wink: AC






GIT R DONE


----------



## BBT Outfitters (May 14, 2006)

Can you make those with something cool on them?:wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

dano1977 said:


> Can you make those with something cool on them?:wink:


I can add your screen name...... nah..... you said cool......


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Cool stuff there JC


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pintojk said:


> gotta get me both of those
> 
> PintoJK


So in Canada you don't need plates? :noidea: :wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BBT Outfitters (May 14, 2006)

jcmorgan31 said:


> I can add your screen name...... nah..... you said cool......


LOL


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Finally got a Rytera one made up..... :wink:


----------



## Twang! (Apr 20, 2002)

jcmorgan31 said:


> Finally got a Rytera one made up..... :wink:


went with the martin window sticker only bad thing I found about rytera yet
one ugly logo


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

nontypical 12 said:


> went with the martin window sticker only bad thing I found about rytera yet
> one ugly logo



Aww, come on....it isn't sooo bad...:darkbeer:


----------



## deer dude (Feb 10, 2005)

jcmorgan31 said:


> Finally got a Rytera one made up..... :wink:


 i got to have one of these,address and the info.we need if you would ,please.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Should there be something else on the Rytera plate??? I added the red lines to make it look less plain, but it seems like there should be something else....


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

M4L Plate.....


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Looking great as usual Justin I will be placing a oprder next pay day i will keep you informed! :thumb:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

looks good,!!! Justin I still need to get with you, maybe after I get out of this awful heat i will get with you


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Anytime Steve........:thumbs_up


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I had told a few people that I thought these plates were plastic. I was wrong. They are aluminum. :wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Got a Martin plate sitting here ready to go...:wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

Huntin4Elk said:


> Those are really cool.......I'd love to have one but would get me pulled over and a ticket handed to me if I did. :sad:


Me too. :sad:



goofy2788 said:


> Dosn't mean you can't put it in your rear window behind your seat...you can't see it, but the everyone behind you can.:wink:


Now if that isn't a major ******* method goofy.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

If you want to see something else on a plate, let me know and I'll make up a design.....:thumbs_up


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

Any chance at a Bear Archery plate?


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*got mine today .....*

and let me tell ya they look GREAT !!! 

Thanks jc 

PintoJK


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Sweeet.... Glad you like it...:wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------

